# Turbo tax



## rapmarks (Jan 19, 2015)

I have always purchased the edition that let me file 5 federal returns and one state return.   The new ones don't indicate that you can file any more than one return.   Does anyone know if you can still fill multi returns if you purchase Turbo Tax


----------



## linsj (Jan 19, 2015)

I just checked the chart on the back of my box, and all 4 versions allow you to file 5 federal returns and all but basic include 1 state return.


----------



## rapmarks (Jan 19, 2015)

thanks, don't' know why I couldn't find it, but was looking in store aisle


----------



## Kal (Jan 19, 2015)

Did you notice you no longer have direct access to "forms"?  You must go thru the questionnaire to enter data rather than enter data directly into specific forms.

 To me, that's a MAJOR change as I want to incrementally review each form during the preparation process.


----------



## rapmarks (Jan 19, 2015)

Kal said:


> Did you notice you no longer have direct access to "forms"?  You must go thru the questionnaire to enter data rather than enter data directly into specific forms.
> 
> To me, that's a MAJOR change as I want to incrementally review each form during the preparation process.


   I agree and it is quite frustrating.


----------



## ttt (Jan 19, 2015)

I use TurboTax Premier & still can enter date through forms.


----------



## Kal (Jan 19, 2015)

Are you using the 2014 version??

 I talked directly with TurboTax people and they said they removed that option as they had too much liability when users entered erroneous data.  The liability involves their "guarantee".  I responded that the decision would clearly anger many long time users, including me.


----------



## GetawaysRus (Jan 19, 2015)

ttt said:


> I use TurboTax Premier & still can enter date through forms.



I've had to switch to Premier this year because TurboTax Deluxe 2014 was crippled by removal of support for forms C, D, and E.  My return requires forms D and E.

I can also link over to the Forms view using Premier.  This is a critically important feature of the program and I'd probably have to abandon TurboTax if they ever removed it.

If any of you out there are using California Form 3805Z (Enterprise Zone tax credit), I believe that there has long been an error in how TurboTax (Deluxe version) enters this data from step-by-step interview mode.  Rather than placing it as a tax credit, I find that it puts it on the wrong line of my California return and records it as additional tax.  I always have needed to switch over to forms view to manually correct it.  I notified Intuit, but as of the 2013 version they had not corrected that error.  We'll see what happens this year...


----------



## Wyominguy (Jan 19, 2015)

*Dropping Turbo Tax after 15+ years*



GetawaysRus said:


> I've had to switch to Premier this year because TurboTax Deluxe 2014 was crippled by removal of support for forms C, D, and E.  My return requires forms D and E.
> 
> I can also link over to the Forms view using Premier.  This is a critically important feature of the program and I'd probably have to abandon TurboTax if they ever removed it.
> 
> If any of you out there are using California Form 3805Z (Enterprise Zone tax credit), I believe that there has long been an error in how TurboTax (Deluxe version) enters this data from step-by-step interview mode.  Rather than placing it as a tax credit, I find that it puts it on the wrong line of my California return and records it as additional tax.  I always have needed to switch over to forms view to manually correct it.  I notified Intuit, but as of the 2013 version they had not corrected that error.  We'll see what happens this year...




Their disabling of features has made me go with HRBlock software for the first time. I purchased the Deluxe version from Costco but before opening it I read a story about their marketing scheme and will be returning it. Both my son and I have purchased the HR Block software and it will import all my TurboTax information. Intuit ticks me off with their marketing to outdate Quicken and force people to update too. 

Neil


----------



## theo (Jan 19, 2015)

Wyominguy said:


> <snip> Both my son and I have purchased the HR Block software and it will import all my TurboTax information.



I am not personally familiar with *either* tax preparation software package, but I'd like to ask a related (and hopefully not too stupid) question:

Why would H&R Block create and sell software likely to (it would seem to me) siphon off business from "brick and mortar" H&R Block tax prep services?


----------



## artringwald (Jan 19, 2015)

theo said:


> I am not personally familiar with *either* tax preparation software package, but I'd like to ask a related (and hopefully not too stupid) question:
> 
> Why would H&R Block create and sell software likely to (it would seem to me) siphon off business from "brick and mortar" H&R Block tax prep services?



So they don't lose business to TurboTax. If there's a market for DIY people, H&R Block wants their cut of it.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 19, 2015)

theo said:


> I am not personally familiar with *either* tax preparation software package, but I'd like to ask a related (and hopefully not too stupid) question:
> 
> Why would H&R Block create and sell software likely to (it would seem to me) siphon off business from "brick and mortar" H&R Block tax prep services?



They are making additional income off of people that would otherwise go the on their own route and file paper forms. They are not trying to replace people that come in to brick and mortar but rather capturing people that wouldn't come in at all. Plus, Intuit has a software package that would be siphoning people away from H&R Block anyway. So it would be better to come up with a competing product that lose those people all together.


----------



## theo (Jan 19, 2015)

artringwald said:


> So they don't lose business to TurboTax. If there's a market for DIY people, H&R Block wants their cut of it.



O.K.,  I'll buy that (...the logic --- not the software).


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 19, 2015)

We have been using TurboTax for at least 12 or more years. I am rather disturbed to hear that they have removed schedule C from the deluxe version. Definitely looking in to H&R Block's product this year.


----------



## artringwald (Jan 19, 2015)

ttt said:


> I use TurboTax Premier & still can enter date through forms.



I have 2014 TurboTax Premier and can not view Schedule A with a forms view, just the worksheets that feed into it. That's something I could do with the 2013 version.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jan 19, 2015)

I personally use Tax Act Deluxe on line version. I find it simpler to use than Turbo Tax.


----------



## linsj (Jan 19, 2015)

GetawaysRus said:


> I've had to switch to Premier this year because TurboTax Deluxe 2014 was crippled by removal of support for forms C, D, and E.  My return requires forms D and E.



I haven't installed my copy of Deluxe yet, so I didn't know schedule C, which I require, isn't included. I'll have to return it and get something else, and I'm not happy about this change. I've been using TurboTax for years.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 19, 2015)

linsj said:


> I haven't installed my copy of Deluxe yet, so I didn't know schedule C, which I require, isn't included. I'll have to return it and get something else, and I'm not happy about this change. I've been using TurboTax for years.



You could upgrade to Premier, but why waste the money. Get H&R Block deluxe product which does include C and is cheaper than the TT Deluxe that doesn't. From what I have read, you will still be able to import your past TT returns in to H&R Block software for easier data entry.


----------



## x3 skier (Jan 20, 2015)

linsj said:


> I haven't installed my copy of Deluxe yet, so I didn't know schedule C, which I require, isn't included. I'll have to return it and get something else, and I'm not happy about this change. I've been using TurboTax for years.



I almost dumped TurboTax last year and this change  (and a few others) means they have definitely lost a very long time customer. 

I wonder if they intend to start charging to use Mint, another intuit product. 

Cheers


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 20, 2015)

artringwald said:


> I have 2014 TurboTax Premier and can not view Schedule A with a forms view, just the worksheets that feed into it. That's something I could do with the 2013 version.



Now that is a problem.


----------



## ttt (Jan 20, 2015)

linsj said:


> I haven't installed my copy of Deluxe yet, so I didn't know schedule C, which I require, isn't included. I'll have to return it and get something else, and I'm not happy about this change. I've been using TurboTax for years.



I believe if you call them and complain, they will upgrade you for free to Premier.


----------



## rapmarks (Jan 20, 2015)

refresh my memory, what is part C  for?


----------



## SmithOp (Jan 20, 2015)

rapmarks said:


> refresh my memory, what is part C  for?




Schedule C is for reporting Self Employment.


Sent from my iPad using the strange new version of Tapatalk


----------



## Kal (Jan 20, 2015)

I called to complain and they refunded my purchase price.


----------



## isisdave (Jan 20, 2015)

I bought Deluxe as usual and I was able to enter  Schedule C in forms view. I think I had to force it to load from the forms menu, which was not usual.I know I have seen Schedule A too. If you haven't entered more than your standard deduction amount, it may not be in use.

Unless you absolutely have to have online filing or the interview (which I have always hated), I don't see much difference. If the IRS gets an extra million paper forms from Turbotax users, maybe they'll have something to say to them next year.


----------



## rapmarks (Jan 20, 2015)

I think I will need from c, so this will be a problem.


----------



## Kal (Jan 20, 2015)

isisdave said:


> I bought Deluxe as usual and I was able to enter Schedule C in forms view. I think I had to force it to load from the forms menu, which was not usual...



How do you get into forms view with the 2014 edition?  I searched then called TurboTax to no avail.


----------



## GetawaysRus (Jan 20, 2015)

Wyominguy said:


> Their disabling of features has made me go with HRBlock software for the first time. I purchased the Deluxe version from Costco but before opening it I read a story about their marketing scheme and will be returning it. Both my son and I have purchased the HR Block software and it will import all my TurboTax information. Intuit ticks me off with their marketing to outdate Quicken and force people to update too.
> 
> Neil



I got my copy of TT Deluxe at Costco in December.  (I tell my wife each year to buy it for me as a stocking stuffer.)  Costco is very good about returns, so even though I had opened the box and installed it, I was able to return it and get a full refund.  I then bought the Premier version at Costco.

Costco (other stores as well??) has an instant rebate on TurboTax this month.  The rebate on Premier is $15, and it will end sometime in late January.  (Don't quote me, but it may end around Jan 28th.)  So, after paying full price for TT Deluxe in December, I was able to get all my money back and it only cost me about $5-10 more for Premier.

So, if you already have Deluxe but need to switch to Premier, you may want to make the exchange now.

I'm going to stick with TurboTax.  I've been using the program for years and am comfortable with it.  If it were to cost me more time to switch to HR Block and relearn how to use tax software that additional time investment overrides the cost difference.


----------



## davidvel (Jan 20, 2015)

H&R Block, which has always run a distant second to TurboTax, smells blood in the water and is offering a free copy of its tax prep software, federal and state, to the many furious TurboTax users. There isn't a site for this, you have to email H&R Block at SwitchToBlock@hrblock.com and include your name, address, and phone number, operating system and a photo, scan, or email showing proof of TurboTax Basic or Deluxe purchase.

http://www.networkworld.com/article...-greedy-nearly-doubles-price-of-turbotax.html


----------



## artringwald (Jan 20, 2015)

davidvel said:


> H&R Block, which has always run a distant second to TurboTax, smells blood in the water and is offering a free copy of its tax prep software, federal and state, to the many furious TurboTax users. There isn't a site for this, you have to email H&R Block at SwitchToBlock@hrblock.com and include your name, address, and phone number, operating system and a photo, scan, or email showing proof of TurboTax Basic or Deluxe purchase.
> 
> http://www.networkworld.com/article...-greedy-nearly-doubles-price-of-turbotax.html



If it's free, I'll try it! Thanks for the tip.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 20, 2015)

davidvel said:


> H&R Block, which has always run a distant second to TurboTax, smells blood in the water and is offering a free copy of its tax prep software, federal and state, to the many furious TurboTax users. There isn't a site for this, you have to email H&R Block at SwitchToBlock@hrblock.com and include your name, address, and phone number, operating system and a photo, scan, or email showing proof of TurboTax Basic or Deluxe purchase.
> 
> http://www.networkworld.com/article...-greedy-nearly-doubles-price-of-turbotax.html



My guess is that they will gain a lot of market share this year and beyond due to this big blunder by Intuit.


----------



## Conan (Jan 21, 2015)

Here's a reason to stay with Turbotax.
If you're an Amazon Prime user and buy Turbotax from Amazon, you can choose to take the bulk of your federal refund in the form of an Amazon credit, and if you do they increase it by 10% if you bought Turbotax deluxe, premier, or home and business (5% if you bought Turbotax basic).
http://amzn.to/1yIVAi9

I did this last year and it worked as promised. 
I had a $1,500 federal refund coming, which I took $300 by direct deposit in the usual way, and the balance as an Amazon credit. The 10% bonus on the $1,200 balance converted to a $1,320 Amazon credit.

It took me half the year to spend that much at Amazon, but having done so the $50 cost of the software was more than offset by the extra $120 credit -- making the software free to me plus $70 to the good.

This month for 2014, I made an extra estimated tax payment to make sure I get a sufficient refund. According to Amazon, "Limits apply ($2000 per e-card, maximum $10,000 per customer)." I'm not sure how that works in practice but I'll find out in April. I can always split my refund between cash back the usual way and the portion allocated to the Amazon program.


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 21, 2015)

mpumilia said:


> I personally use Tax Act Deluxe on line version. I find it simpler to use than Turbo Tax.



I'm also a fan of TaxAct. I found not as verbose, but just as sophisticated.
Its easier to navigate, and the Deluxe version saves my depreciation data.

TaxACT has software and Web-based versions, and allows both interview or form-based entry. TaxACT Free contains the most common forms, schedules and worksheets. TaxACT Deluxe is $12.99 and includes one federal e-file. State Editions are available for all income-taxing states for $14.99.


----------



## artringwald (Jan 21, 2015)

Conan said:


> Here's a reason to stay with Turbotax.
> If you're an Amazon Prime user and buy Turbotax from Amazon, you can choose to take the bulk of your federal refund in the form of an Amazon credit, and if you do they increase it by 10% if you bought Turbotax deluxe, premier, or home and business (5% if you bought Turbotax basic).
> http://amzn.to/1yIVAi9
> 
> ...



I tried Amazon credit last year with $100 just to see how it worked. For sure, I'll do more this year. TurboTax Premier was only $58 through Amazon Prime, lower than I could get anywhere else, even with discounts.


----------



## classiclincoln (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm a CFP and have been doing my own taxes for eons, using Turbo Tax basic.  I usually get it on Ebay and take care of things.  I need a 1040, Schedule A, B, C, D & E.  This year, I get the basic version on Ebay for $14.50 and find out that I now need to upgrade to the most expensive version (Home & Business) at a cost of $85.  Not a happy camper, and will look at other software for next year.

In my opinion, they screwed the pooch on this one and will lose customers.


----------



## Kal (Jan 21, 2015)

Maybe you should call TTax and complain.  They "might" give you a cheap upgrade to the high-end version.  If that doesn't work, try Costco as they have it discounted to about $65 or so.


----------



## isisdave (Jan 22, 2015)

Kal said:


> How do you get into forms view with the 2014 edition?  I searched then called TurboTax to no avail.



Hold Ctrl and press 2.  Or look in the View menu. This is from the screen where the lady with folded arms is looking at you.

I'm talking about the downloaded or CD-based version, not the online one.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 22, 2015)

Kal said:


> Maybe you should call TTax and complain.  They "might" give you a cheap upgrade to the high-end version.  If that doesn't work, try Costco as they have it discounted to about $65 or so.



I think we pay less than $65 at Costco for the premium edition. Just check actual price was $54 (online coupon special).


----------



## Kal (Jan 22, 2015)

isisdave said:


> Hold Ctrl and press 2. I think there is a way through the menu bar too, but I'm not at the computer with TT on it.



I tried that and it didn't do anything.


----------



## Kal (Jan 22, 2015)

pedro47 said:


> I think we pay less than $65 at Costco for the premium edition. Just check actual price was $54 (online coupon special).



I'm referring to the "Personal & Small Business" version.


----------



## RFW (Jan 23, 2015)

davidvel said:


> H&R Block, which has always run a distant second to TurboTax, smells blood in the water and is offering a free copy of its tax prep software, federal and state, to the many furious TurboTax users. There isn't a site for this, you have to email H&R Block at SwitchToBlock@hrblock.com and include your name, address, and phone number, operating system and a photo, scan, or email showing proof of TurboTax Basic or Deluxe purchase.
> 
> http://www.networkworld.com/article...-greedy-nearly-doubles-price-of-turbotax.html



Thanks for this info. I have been using TurboTax since sometime in the 90s. I will certainly give this a try, however, before being extorted.


----------



## wilma (Jan 23, 2015)

TurboTax apologizes and will issues refunds!

http://americasmarkets.usatoday.com/2015/01/22/turbotax-admits-mistake-pays-customers/


----------



## puppymommo (Jan 23, 2015)

wilma said:


> TurboTax apologizes and will issues refunds!
> 
> http://americasmarkets.usatoday.com/2015/01/22/turbotax-admits-mistake-pays-customers/



This doesn't seem to address the issue of not being able to access forms such as schedule C. It appears from the article that it addresses the capital gains issue only.

"Starting this tax year, any investor who sold even a single share of stock was forced to buy TurboTax Premier, which is the most expensive consumer version of the desktop software. In years past, the Deluxe version would handle capital gains calculations."

Hopefully I'm wrong and customers with all issues will be able to get a refund.


----------



## Wyominguy (Jan 23, 2015)

*The apology is not really one*

After reading what was said in the apology it sounds like a politician apologizing.  It is obvious they consider this to be a transition year to next year when they continue working to screw the consumer and force them into a higher-priced product. 

They have lost my business as I am returning my TurboTax Deluxe and have ordered the HR Block product. I will be looking for a replacement for Quicken as I have tired of their manipulations that require I upgrade every two years to maintain my online abilities.

Neil


----------



## HatTrick (Jan 23, 2015)

*Full Text of the TurboTax Apology Letter*

We messed up. We made a change this year to TurboTax desktop software and we didn't do enough to communicate this change to you as proactively and broadly as we could or should have. I am very sorry for the anger and frustration we may have caused you. 

Intuit has a long history of doing right by our customers, and in this instance, we did not live up to the standards of excellence you have come to expect from us. We did not handle this change in a manner that respected our loyal customers and we owe you an explanation of what we are doing to make it right. 

The change we made to our desktop products, both the download and CD versions, includes removing Schedules C, D, E and F from TurboTax Deluxe, which some long-time customers had relied on to report business income, investment sales and rental property income. As a result, you may now be required to upgrade the version of TurboTax you use even though your tax situation hasn't changed from last year.  

 Here's why we made the change. Over the years, we have worked hard to make it easy for you to choose the TurboTax product that is right for you and your unique tax situation. We want that choice to be clear and confidence inspiring. However, as new online and mobile technologies emerged, our products, and the tax scope and features they included, began to differ, leading to customer confusion. These differences also impeded our ability to introduce new innovations across our entire product line.  

So this year, we made the product experience consistent across all TurboTax offerings. This change enables us to innovate faster and make improvements that benefit all customers at the same time, regardless of whether they use our online or desktop software. You can be sure that we've preserved what's unique to our desktop product: the ability to e-file up to five returns, switch to forms mode and install the software on multiple computers. Find the TurboTax product that's right for you.

 But good intent must be matched with great execution, and that is where we let you down. We have heard from many of you that you were surprised when you discovered the change. No one likes this kind of a surprise, so we are taking immediate action to make things right and help you through this transition year.  

 We are giving $25 back if you purchased TurboTax Deluxe desktop software (CD or download) and filed your 2013 tax return and have to upgrade to TurboTax Premier or Home & Business to file your 2014 return. This will help you move to the right desktop product, while reducing the immediate and unexpected financial impact. After completing and filing your return this year, request your $25 here.  

 I deeply regret the anger and distress we have caused those of you affected by this change. Our customers are the heartbeat of every TurboTax employee. Our hope is that we can regain your trust and demonstrate that our commitment to you has never been stronger.  

 Sincerely,  

Sasan Goodarzi and the TurboTax Team
General Manager, Intuit TurboTax


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 23, 2015)

HatTrick said:


> We messed up. We made a change this year to TurboTax desktop software and we didn't do enough to communicate this change to you as proactively and broadly as we could or should have. I am very sorry for the anger and frustration we may have caused you.
> 
> Intuit has a long history of doing right by our customers, and in this instance, we did not live up to the standards of excellence you have come to expect from us. We did not handle this change in a manner that respected our loyal customers and we owe you an explanation of what we are doing to make it right.
> 
> ...



Thanks for this information.


----------



## Blues (Jan 23, 2015)

davidvel said:


> H&R Block, which has always run a distant second to TurboTax, smells blood in the water and is offering a free copy of its tax prep software, federal and state, to the many furious TurboTax users. There isn't a site for this, you have to email H&R Block at SwitchToBlock@hrblock.com and include your name, address, and phone number, operating system and a photo, scan, or email showing proof of TurboTax Basic or Deluxe purchase.
> 
> http://www.networkworld.com/article...-greedy-nearly-doubles-price-of-turbotax.html



Thanks for this!  I sent in my email request and receipt this AM, and already got confirmation email that states they're reviewing my information.  That email also has a link to their software packages, here:

http://www.hrblock.com/tax-software/

That seems to imply that *their* deluxe version, which is what they're offering for free, also does not include schedule C.  At least, that's the impression I get, since schedule C is mentioned under the Premium box.  Hmmm, I may need to upgrade that one, too.

BTW, one reason I've stuck with TTax so long is that I've always signed up for their audit protection, provided by a 3rd party company for around $30-40 per year (don't recall the exact amount).  Well, it appears that H&R Block software includes audit protection for free.  So I may stick with them, despite the schedule C issue (I probably won't need it after this year).  Although I'm intrigued by TaxAct too.  If they just had audit protection, they might gain another customer.

-Bob


----------



## Blues (Jan 23, 2015)

Conan said:


> Here's a reason to stay with Turbotax.
> If you're an Amazon Prime user and buy Turbotax from Amazon, you can choose to take the bulk of your federal refund in the form of an Amazon credit, and if you do they increase it by 10% if you bought Turbotax deluxe, premier, or home and business (5% if you bought Turbotax basic).
> http://amzn.to/1yIVAi9



H&R Block's offer seems to include this too:

"H&R Block Refund Bonus
E-file your return with H&R Block and put all or part of your federal refund towards the purchase of e-gift cards from more than 40 participating retailers, and you’ll automatically receive an extra 10% bonus."

-Bob


----------



## davidvel (Jan 23, 2015)

*Turbo Tax apologizing with $25*

Just received an e-mail from Intuit. We are so sorry, blah blah:
Punchline: 


> We are giving $25 back if you purchased TurboTax Deluxe desktop software (CD or download) and filed your 2013 tax return and have to upgrade to TurboTax Premier or Home & Business to file your 2014 return. This will help you move to the right desktop product, while reducing the immediate and unexpected financial impact. After completing and filing your return this year, request your $25 here.
> 
> _Eligibility: Customers who have completed their 2013 taxes in TurboTax Deluxe (CD or download), and have completed their 2014 taxes in either TurboTax Premier or TurboTax Home & Business (CD or download), and apply here before 11:59 PM PST April 20, 2015, are eligible for $25 back. 2014 TurboTax Advantage users are ineligible for this offer. _


The war continues...


----------



## Wyominguy (Jan 23, 2015)

*I don't care*

I don't care what anyone says from Intuit about this. I must have been using their software for 15 years without any complaints. I would like to know who in their corporation has been newly hired who suggested this stupid change? They should be fired immediately. 

Regardless I will avoid doing business with them. Wish I had other options in the governmental arena so I could avoid their crap too.

Neil


----------



## HatTrick (Jan 23, 2015)

*FYI*


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 23, 2015)

I am not sure how there was a right or wrong desktop product. Based on Intuit's definition I suppose. They could have easily changed the online product to match that of the desktop version, but that wouldn't have helped (or perhaps it would have) their bottom line.

There are a lot of people out there with small businesses that only have a few thousand dollars in sales a year. They don't want to pay a CPA or tax preparer to do their taxes, doubling the price for the software in one year is outrageous. This is like the ice cream companies making the container size smaller while keeping the price the same. The only thing is, with Intuit, people are noticing and we aren't talking about a $4 product.

I know that this year we are going to jump ship to H&R Block. I simply can't justify a $100 product ($75 as we would qualify for the refund) when I can get the H&R Block product for less than $50. I am suspecting that the end result of both products is the same.


----------



## davidvel (Jan 23, 2015)

Wyominguy said:


> I don't care what anyone says from Intuit about this. I must have been using their software for 15 years without any complaints. I would like to know who in their corporation has been newly hired who suggested this stupid change? They should be fired immediately.
> 
> Regardless I will avoid doing business with them. Wish I had other options in the governmental arena so I could avoid their crap too.
> 
> Neil


Not making excuses, but I suspect the person is the same one that figured out that you could do practically everything with the Deluxe that you could with Home & Business, which is two-tiers up. I never understood this myself, but certainly enjoyed it.


----------



## rapmarks (Jan 23, 2015)

what is the deal with tax act .  the ad says free .  what is the catch?


----------



## Blues (Jan 24, 2015)

Wyominguy said:


> I don't care what anyone says from Intuit about this. I must have been using their software for 15 years without any complaints. I would like to know who in their corporation has been newly hired who suggested this stupid change? They should be fired immediately.
> 
> Regardless I will avoid doing business with them. Wish I had other options in the governmental arena so I could avoid their crap too.
> 
> Neil



I entirely agree.  In fact, I took my copy of TT Deluxe (unopened, thanks to this thread) back to Costco today.  The returns clerk said "what the heck is happening with Turbo Tax?  I've taken back dozens, today alone."

Yes, I think heads will roll over this.  Intuit must be losing a ton of business.  

-Bob


----------



## Blues (Jan 24, 2015)

rapmarks said:


> what is the deal with tax act .  the ad says free .  what is the catch?



They charge for state returns.  And they charge for the upgraded version that can electronically download your tax forms from brokerages, banks, etc.  I think the latter capability is worth the price of the upgrade if you have a couple of brokerage accounts.  Offering the basic version free, then charging for convenience upgrades and state returns, is a great strategy, I think.


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 24, 2015)

rapmarks said:


> What is the deal with Tax Act?  The ad says free .  what is the catch?



There are three levels of Tax Act:

Free Federal (State additional)
Start Return free... Most can e-file free. Simple AND complex tax forms.
Itemizers, investments, interest, dividends, sole proprietors, LLCs, landlords.

Deluxe - $12.99 (State additional)
Start Return free... Pay when you file (includes e-file).
Import prior year's TaxACT data.
Import investments, Form 1099s, Schedule K-1s and more.
Free phone support.

Ultimate Bundle - $19.99 (Deluxe + State)
Start Return free... Pay when you file (includes e-file).
Free phone support.

[Also available as CD/download.]
.


----------



## pjrose (Jan 24, 2015)

I, too, have been using TT forever.  I think I started with MacInTax, well before intuit bought it.  

I don't  mind an extra $15 or so to get what I need.  It couldn't be $39.95 forever.  But if forms are gone, then I'll be majorly unhappy.  

Anyone know about forms access in the Mac version of Premier?


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 24, 2015)

pjrose said:


> I, too, have been using TT forever.  I think I started with MacInTax, well before intuit bought it.
> 
> I don't  mind an extra $15 or so to get what I need.  It couldn't be $39.95 forever.  But if forms are gone, then I'll be majorly unhappy.
> 
> Anyone know about forms access in the Mac version of Premier?



I think a problem with the forms view now is that they no longer offer their guaranty if you manually enter any data in to the forms. Also if you enter data in to forms, you can no longer e-file your return. So even if you have access to forms, you may not want to touch them.

Now that I think of it, I have probably been using a form of Intuit tax software for 20 years. I remember using QuickTax before moving to the US as this was Intuits tax product in Canada. I think they may have changed the name finally to Turbo Tax, but don't know when.


----------



## dougef (Jan 24, 2015)

dioxide45 said:


> Also if you enter data in to forms, you can no longer e-file your return. So even if you have access to forms, you may not want to touch them.



Do you have a source for this?  I have always used the forms mode and then efiled.  Where does it say this is no longer possible?


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 24, 2015)

dougef said:


> Do you have a source for this?  I have always used the forms mode and then efiled.  Where does it say this is no longer possible?



I may have misspoke as I was thinking about how you can still fill out Schedule C and D forms in the Deluxe version, though you can't e-file your return once you do so.


----------



## dougef (Jan 24, 2015)

dioxide45 said:


> I may have misspoke as I was thinking about how you can still fill out Schedule C and D forms in the Deluxe version, though you can't e-file your return once you do so.



I don't know about that specifically, but I just called TTax support and if your version has forms mode, they said you can definitely efile if you enter data in forms mode.  I am using the Home & Business edition.


----------



## HatTrick (Jan 24, 2015)

dougef said:


> I am using the Home & Business edition.



That's the edition I'll need this year. $63 right now from Amazon. Not as good as $39 for Deluxe, but not earth-shattering either.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 24, 2015)

HatTrick said:


> That's the edition I'll need this year. $63 right now from Amazon. Not as good as $39 for Deluxe, but not earth-shattering either.



Does the price on Amazon already have the $25 refund offer baked in to the price? Or can you then subsequently obtain the $25 refund on top of the $63 price?


----------



## Kal (Jan 24, 2015)

dougef said:


> I don't know about that specifically, but I just called TTax support and if your version has forms mode, they said you can definitely efile if you enter data in forms mode. I am using the Home & Business edition.



How do you get into "forms mode"?  TTax told me they removed that option from the software.


----------



## HatTrick (Jan 24, 2015)

dioxide45 said:


> Does the price on Amazon already have the $25 refund offer baked in to the price?



No, the refund comes directly from Intuit.

"We are giving $25 back if you purchased TurboTax Deluxe desktop software (CD or download) and filed your 2013 tax return and have to upgrade to TurboTax Premier or Home & Business to file your 2014 return. This will help you move to the right desktop product, while reducing the immediate and unexpected financial impact. After completing and filing your return this year, request your $25 here."


----------



## dougef (Jan 25, 2015)

Kal said:


> How do you get into "forms mode"?  TTax told me they removed that option from the software.


AFAIK if you have the non- online version (either downloaded or on a DVD) there is a button on the top right of each screen that says "forms."  Click it and you switch to forms mode.  Then the button says something like step by step - click that to go back to the interview mode.  At least that is what I have in my copy.


----------



## geekette (Jan 27, 2015)

*for auto renew customers*

I've been on auto renew longer than I can remember, received this today:

""You may have heard about the changes we made to our desktop products, both the CD and download versions, including removing support for Schedules C, D, E and F from TurboTax Deluxe. These tax forms are required to report business income, investment and stock sales, and rental property income. 

 Because you are a loyal TurboTax Advantage member, if while preparing your return, your tax situation requires any of the forms listed above, you will automatically be upgraded for free into the product that's right for you. 

 We appreciate your continued confidence in TurboTax. If you haven't downloaded your product, sign in and get it today.  ""

I am perfectly with this!


----------



## artringwald (Feb 3, 2015)

davidvel said:


> H&R Block, which has always run a distant second to TurboTax, smells blood in the water and is offering a free copy of its tax prep software, federal and state, to the many furious TurboTax users. There isn't a site for this, you have to email H&R Block at SwitchToBlock@hrblock.com and include your name, address, and phone number, operating system and a photo, scan, or email showing proof of TurboTax Basic or Deluxe purchase.
> 
> http://www.networkworld.com/article...-greedy-nearly-doubles-price-of-turbotax.html



I sent the email and got the free version of H&R Block. It looked good until I found out you can't download stock and mutual fund transactions from the financial institution. I'm not going to manually enter all that data, so that's a show stopper. Sigh, looks like I'm stuck with TurboTax.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 3, 2015)

I bought TurboTax Personal & Small Business at Best Buy having them price match Costco's current price of $64.99. After we file we will qualify for the $25 refund. This will make our total price just under $40. A few dollars cheaper than what we paid last year for Deluxe. Not bad, just not sure if we will stick with TT next year or not. $64.99 is not too bad, sure don't want to pay the full price of $99.


----------



## rapmarks (Feb 4, 2015)

dioxide45 said:


> I bought TurboTax Personal & Small Business at Best Buy having them price match Costco's current price of $64.99. After we file we will qualify for the $25 refund. This will make our total price just under $40. A few dollars cheaper than what we paid last year for Deluxe. Not bad, just not sure if we will stick with TT next year or not. $64.99 is not too bad, sure don't want to pay the full price of $99.


I went ahead and bought this version,   I do a few members of the family's taxes, and i don't need to give my self a bigger headache than the one I get doing taxes and prying information out of them.


----------



## "Roger" (Feb 4, 2015)

artringwald said:


> I sent the email and got the free version of H&R Block. It looked good until I found out you can't download stock and mutual fund transactions from the financial institution. I'm not going to manually enter all that data, so that's a show stopper. Sigh, looks like I'm stuck with TurboTax.


Thanks for posting this.  This would be a deal breaker for me also.


----------



## sue1947 (Feb 4, 2015)

I bought HR Block Deluxe from Office Depot for $25.  It includes the option to import your financial data as well as data from last year's Turbotax.  I've completed my taxes and found it similar to Turbotax in ease of use.  I am also able to go into forms view and enter data directly.  I do a lot of 'what if' scenarios and it's been very easy to use and manipulate the data.  

I've used Turbotax since it was MacinTax and was a very loyal customer.  The weasel way they made the change lost me as a customer.  

Sue


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Feb 4, 2015)

Kal said:


> How do you get into "forms mode"?  TTax told me they removed that option from the software.



I just finished my taxes two days ago and mine had forms mode. It's in one of the drop downs at the top.

Btw, capital gains tax on selling timeshares stinks! But such is life.


----------



## rapmarks (Feb 4, 2015)

Saintsfanfl said:


> I just finished my taxes two days ago and mine had forms mode. It's in one of the drop downs at the top.
> 
> Btw, capital gains tax on selling timeshares stinks! But such is life.


congratulations on making a gain!!!


----------



## davidvel (Feb 5, 2015)

New email from TurboTax. They have reversed course


> We recently tried to explain the changes made to our TurboTax desktop software and apologized for the impact it had on you. Many responded and let*us know our apology and rationale were not acceptable.
> 
> You want the TurboTax desktop product (CD or download) you've used in the*past to do what it has always done—handle your tax situation. We heard you. It's time we make it right.
> 
> ...


----------



## Blues (Feb 5, 2015)

You beat me to it, David.  I was just about to post this link:

http://www.forbes.com/sites/janetno...uncle-will-roll-back-turbotax-deluxe-changes/

Now I need to decide whether to re-buy TT Deluxe, as I already returned mine to Costco.


----------



## rapmarks (Feb 5, 2015)

I saw this but had already purchased Home and business.


----------



## dougef (Feb 5, 2015)

rapmarks said:


> I saw this but had already purchased Home and business.


Same here.  Luckily, got a deal.  Had Staples match Amazon and then used some Staples Rewards coupons to bring my cash price to under $25. Since I have capital gains transactions and I have my own business, figured that version made the most sense.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 5, 2015)

rapmarks said:


> I saw this but had already purchased Home and business.



As long as you filed with Deluxe last year, you can still get the $25 refund after you file.


----------



## klpca (Feb 6, 2015)

*More trouble for Turbo Tax*

http://www.forbes.com/sites/kellyph...rns-filed-with-turbotax-cites-fraud-concerns/

_Minnesota Department of Revenue has stopped accepting tax returns submitted using Intuit's INTU +1.27% TurboTax software.

Rumors started flying about potential problems earlier this week and there were whispers that the Gopher State might stop accepting TurboTax returns as a result. Those rumors were confirmed by the Minnesota Department of Revenue which posted the following notice on their website:

Some Minnesota taxpayers have recently found that when they log in to TurboTax to file their tax return, they see that a return has already been filed. Due to this potentially fraudulent activity, we have stopped accepting tax returns submitted using TurboTax._

They can't win this year.


----------



## artringwald (Feb 6, 2015)

I've always filed the Minnesota state return by printing it out an mailing it in. Why? Because it's free. It costs extra to efile. They want me to pay money to save them money.  They do the same thing with license renewal. You have to pay an extra fee to process it online, when you can mail it in for free (except for the cost of the stamp). Maybe they do it that way to keep more people employed to process the snail mail.


----------



## geekette (Feb 6, 2015)

Yeah, I don't efile state.  I rarely get much of anything back, not worth 20 bucks to claim.

Last year both my mother and boyfriend opted for efile of state via Turbo and both had issues (deductions weren't transmitted!  exact same problem for both).   my good ole snail mail return went thru just fine.


----------



## klpca (Feb 6, 2015)

And it just got worse. http://www.forbes.com/sites/kellyph...s-e-filing-in-all-states-amid-fraud-concerns/
_
As of yesterday, Thursday, February 5, Intuit is temporarily pausing transmission of state e-filing tax returns. This is effective for all states. Intuit will be working with the states today to begin turning transmissions back on_.

Looks to be a temporary stop.


----------



## SmithOp (Feb 6, 2015)

I submitted 12 Fed efiles last night, only 3 accepted 12 hrs later, usually takes 2-3 hrs.  There is a big logjam at IRS eFiling.  

Some people are of the opinion that paper filed returns dont get audited.


Sent from my iPad using the strange new version of Tapatalk


----------



## dougef (Feb 6, 2015)

I wonder what NY State is going to do.  You are (AFAIK) required to efile for NY.  And it has been free, even if using TurboTax. I live in CT, but my wife works across the border in NY, so we have to file both states.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 6, 2015)

I efiled last night, federal and state went through in about an hour or so.


----------



## Mr. Vker (Feb 6, 2015)

dougef said:


> I wonder what NY State is going to do.  You are (AFAIK) required to efile for NY.  And it has been free, even if using TurboTax. I live in CT, but my wife works across the border in NY, so we have to file both states.



Supposedly the efiles are going to be held then submitted when the data is clean. So, they are still taking state returns-just not pushing them to the states.


----------



## bogey21 (Feb 6, 2015)

I have used Turbo Tax for the last 15 years or so.  Federal only as we have no State Income Tax here in Texas.  My plan is to complete my taxes using Turbo Tax but file for an extension and not submit my Return to the IRS until September assuming that all the kinks will have been worked out by them.

George


----------



## Talent312 (Feb 6, 2015)

*TurboTax Briefly Halted State Filings Over Fraud*

*NEW YORK (AP)* — TurboTax, the country's most popular do-it-yourself tax preparation software, halted processing state tax returns for about 24 hours because of a spike in fraudulent filings. State agencies have reported a rise in filings with stolen personal information, Intuit, the company behind TurboTax, said Friday. Most victims found out that a fraudulent tax return was submitted in their name when they received a rejection notice after filing their returns, said Intuit spokeswoman Julie Miller.

There haven't been issues with federal returns to date because the Internal Revenue Service has implemented stronger fraud detection policies, Miller said.

Intuit said it resumed filing of state returns at about 6 p.m. Eastern time Friday with increased fraud protections, a day after it halted them. The company is working with security company Palantir to investigate the problem.
.


----------



## Blues (Mar 8, 2015)

*HR Block Software pretty bad*

So I took Turbo Tax back to Costco before the Intuit announcement that davidvel talks about in post #76.  But before I did, I used the sales information to get the free copy of H&R Block software.

I guess I shouldn't complain about free.  But I found the software horrendous.  It was even worse than Turbo Tax at obscure input forms that you can only understand if you already knew what they were trying to get at.  But what really put me off was when they did the final check, as apparently all tax software does.  There was an obscure entry on an obscure worksheet for $360.  And they asked me to fill in a description of what it was for.  Unfortunately, I had no idea where they got it -- I never entered that amount for any income, deduction, or transaction in the program.  And the worksheet was no help, as it was in some kind of "miscellaneous" section with no indication of where it came from.

To keep the software happy, I simply deleted it from the worksheet in the review screen, which lowered the amount of taxes I owe.  Now I don't know whether I'm about to fail to report something.

I've decided to round-file this return and the software.  I'll now go back to Costco to buy TT Deluxe + State + efile, now that Intuit saw the error of their ways.  It irritates me, though.  Costco no longer has their $10 off on it.  Plus, I've spent several hours with HR Block software, which I consider a total waste.  The only upside is that when done, I can compare what HR Block and TT tell me I owe, to see where the discrepancy lies.  That might be a telling comparison.

-Bob


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 8, 2015)

When did Turbo Tax start charging to file an electronic state tax return? The charge price listed is $34.95.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 8, 2015)

pedro47 said:


> When did Turbo Tax start charging to file an electronic state tax return? The charge price listed is $34.95.



They have always charged for Ohio, $19.95. State electronic filing has never been free for us. With the pittance we ever get back every year, we end up mailing a paper return for state.


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 8, 2015)

dioxide45 said:


> They have always charged for Ohio, $19.95. State electronic filing has never been free for us. With the pittance we ever get back every year, we end up mailing a paper return for state.



Thanks, The Commander in Chief just informed me we have always file a paper state return.


----------



## rapmarks (Mar 9, 2015)

I missed these last postings. on Feb 5 I efiled for Minnesota and Iowa for my daughter's husband, I hope it all went through.  It cost 39.95 per state and 19,99 to efile.   there return was 68 pages long.


----------



## Blues (Mar 11, 2015)

*Costco has TT on sale again*



Blues said:


> I've decided to round-file this return and the software.  I'll now go back to Costco to buy TT Deluxe + State + efile, now that Intuit saw the error of their ways.  It irritates me, though.  Costco no longer has their $10 off on it.  Plus, I've spent several hours with HR Block software, which I consider a total waste.



If anyone is still interested, Costco again has TurboTax Deluxe + State + efile for $39.99.  That's the $10 discount that they usually just have in January and part of February.  I'm not sure whether the discount is coming from Costco or Intuit, but apparently someone has noticed that this flap and its resolution has provided another opportunity to sell this product.  My DW just went to Costco for me and purchased at this price.  I guess I'll re-do my taxes with TT this weekend.

-Bob


----------



## rapmarks (Mar 11, 2015)

I finished all my returns, but I haven't efiled mine yet because I owe so much money.  I did 4 complicated returns and it worked very well.


----------



## geekette (Mar 11, 2015)

No free state efile here, either.  TT charges about $20, I don't recall what the state charges.  I send paper for state.  

I do get one free state download from TT and so far that's all I need anyway.  

~~  appreciate review of HR Block pkg.  I was going to stick with TT but good to know what's over the fence.    Would like an update if you find what HRB was attempting with the errant entry.


----------



## sue1947 (Mar 11, 2015)

geekette said:


> No free state efile here, either.  TT charges about $20, I don't recall what the state charges.  I send paper for state.
> 
> I do get one free state download from TT and so far that's all I need anyway.
> 
> ~~  appreciate review of HR Block pkg.  I was going to stick with TT but good to know what's over the fence.    Would like an update if you find what HRB was attempting with the errant entry.



I used HR Block Deluxe and was very satisfied.  I have some complicated issues and it handled it well.  I tried the free Turbo tax several years ago and discovered it was really only suitable for those with very simple returns; really those who file 1040EZ and maybe 1040A.  I actually missed out on a lower tax because it wasn't as thorough.  I should have caught it myself, but ended up filing an amended return.  I think it's worth spending a little extra for the full versions.  I also like having a physical copy of the program so I can re-create returns from the past or do multiple 'what if' situations.   Of course it doesn't help when the technology no longer exists to use those disks; I just cleaned out old files and threw away a bunch of 3.5" disks of MacInTax.  

Sue


----------



## Blues (Mar 11, 2015)

sue1947 said:


> I actually missed out on a lower tax because it wasn't as thorough.  I should have caught it myself, but ended up filing an amended return.  I think it's worth spending a little extra for the full versions.



Absolutely.  No matter what software or method you use, you should be conversant with the areas of tax law that affect your return.  I'm fully capable of filling out my return by hand, and did so for many years before TT and its competitors came into the picture.

At any point in the process of using the software, you should know:
What's it really asking me, and why?
What form is it working on?
Which line of that form is it going to fill in with my answers?

In the early days of TT, the answers to these were readily apparent.  In the guise of becoming more "user friendly", it has actually, over the years, become more opaque.  This IMNSHO actually makes it harder to use correctly.  The same phenomenon of pursuing "user friendliness" plagues a lot, if not most, software development, and is what makes things like office automation suites increasingly frustrating to use.

Oops, sorry for the rant.  Anyway, TT has been going down this path for a long time now, and it irritates me.  But what I was trying to say in an earlier post is that HR Block software seems to be an even bigger offender in this regard than even TT.  So I already had an adverse opinion of it before the incident with the errant, opaque entry.

-Bob


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 11, 2015)

Doing my own taxes is right up there with going to a timeshare presentation, on my list of things not to do.


----------



## Kal (Mar 11, 2015)

Actually it's very simple.  All you do is tell them how much you made, then give them all your money!


----------



## geekette (Mar 11, 2015)

Blues said:


> Absolutely.  No matter what software or method you use, you should be conversant with the areas of tax law that affect your return.  I'm fully capable of filling out my return by hand, and did so for many years before TT and its competitors came into the picture.
> 
> At any point in the process of using the software, you should know:
> What's it really asking me, and why?
> ...


I agree with you.  

I have always done my own taxes and started with TT longer ago than I can remember, sometime after EZ wasn't an option for me and life got more complicated.  I have never used the free version, not sure I'm eligible.  

TT has generally made it easy to uncover the nuances of "does this apply to me?" but over time the help has become less helpful, the "interview" more intrusive, etc.  

I have gone over my return a few times this year (not done quite yet) and it's annoying to be asked the same crap I previously answered.  Yes, I have health coverage.  No, no income from foreign countries, etc.  I already told you, save my damned answers!  

But, TT is a known quantity, I have become accustomed to the quirks and like that it shows up automatically in November so if I am wanting to, I can estimate some numbers and make some tweaks before the year closes.  

I don't know if it is best of breed anymore, but it continues to suit my needs.


----------



## Brett (Mar 12, 2015)

I also use Turbotax for fed and state but send a paper return to the state.   Why pay for efile when you owe


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 12, 2015)

Brett said:


> I also use Turbotax for fed and state but send a paper return to the state.   Why pay for efile when you owe



I agree with you 100%.


----------



## tompalm (Mar 12, 2015)

I have been using TT since 1992 when I had a DOS operating system on my 386 PC, or before windows was being installed on computers.  I thought it was the greatest and told my friends about it every year.  However, this year the tricks they pulled with changing the software so that real estate investors had to buy Premier and not able to use the Deluxe version was wrong.  I bought Deluxe at Costco and had to return it later and buy Premier.  That was a lot of wasted time and trouble.  When I finally got my return done, the state would not download, or they wanted me to pay an extra $39 to download it.  After spending a lot of time on the TT community website and finally learning how to contact TT tech support I got assistance.  after one hour and 48 minutes with  tech support, I finally got my state installed for free.  By the time I finished this, I was thinking that I am not doing TT again.  But, if they offer real estate on Deluxe next year and I don't have any other problems, I will probably stay with TT until the next snafu.


----------



## isisdave (Mar 12, 2015)

tompalm said:


> I have been using TT since 1992 when I had a DOS operating system on my 386 PC, or before windows was being installed on computers.  I thought it was the greatest and told my friends about it every year.  However, this year the tricks they pulled with changing the software so  But, if they offer real estate on Deluxe next year and I don't have any other problems, I will probably stay with TT until the next snafu.



The serial number on my first year's TT California program is 00004. Maybe everyone's was, but I was impressed! I had a computer but not a printer, so I had to bring in a floppy disk to print at work!

A couple of years ago I got annoyed about something with TT, so I tried another. But it didn't know about loss carryforwards from a business, past depreciation on rentals, etc. What a pain to change.

Anyway, this year, early on it announced I was going to have to upgrade for Schedule C and E, etc., but before I got around to filing, the "so sorry" upgrade had removed that restriction.

And I usually send a paper state return too; however this year I'm traveling a lot and didn't want to risk having a check stolen. I filed both online on Sunday, and the California refund came TODAY -- 4 days later. Wow. I had earlier filed my son's return, and his federal return came on the second Wednesday after I had filed, which was one day before I expected it.


----------



## CO skier (Mar 13, 2015)

Blues said:


> Absolutely.  No matter what software or method you use, you should be conversant with the areas of tax law that affect your return.  I'm fully capable of filling out my return by hand, and did so for many years before TT and its competitors came into the picture.



While not simple enough for 1040EZ, my tax situation is not that complicated -- spousal income, 1099-R income, a couple of 1099-R rollovers, Schedule D, standard deduction, Form 5329 doh -- yet my return was 8 pages plus 11 pages of worksheets.  There is no way I could have penciled that out by hand.

The software even caught a transposed zip code for one of the IRA rollovers.

$50 for Turbo Tax or Tax Cut sure beats the alternative of paying $300+ for an accountant.


----------



## Blues (Mar 13, 2015)

Blues said:


> But what really put me off was when they did the final check, as apparently all tax software does.  There was an obscure entry on an obscure worksheet for $360.  And they asked me to fill in a description of what it was for.  Unfortunately, I had no idea where they got it -- I never entered that amount for any income, deduction, or transaction in the program.  And the worksheet was no help, as it was in some kind of "miscellaneous" section with no indication of where it came from.
> 
> To keep the software happy, I simply deleted it from the worksheet in the review screen, which lowered the amount of taxes I owe.  Now I don't know whether I'm about to fail to report something.





geekette said:


> ~~  appreciate review of HR Block pkg.  I was going to stick with TT but good to know what's over the fence.    Would like an update if you find what HRB was attempting with the errant entry.




So, I just got done with my first cut at federal taxes using TurboTax.  Per geekette's request, here's a comparison with what HR Block did.

First, that $360 item on HR Block.  I still have no idea where it came from, and there's nothing corresponding on TT.  However...

I owe more using TT.  I looked at why, and HR Block never reported my state tax refund, even though I explicitly entered it in the income section of the interview.  (No, it wasn't $360; it was several hundred higher than that).  If I had filed using HRB, the IRS would have easily caught the discrepancy, since CA sent me a 1099-G.  That would have resulted in paying the back-taxes later, plus penalties and interest.

OK, now I'm really, really put off with HR Block software.   I won't bother ever downloading it again in the future, even for free.

YMMV,
Bob


----------



## CO skier (Mar 13, 2015)

Blues said:


> So, I just got done with my first cut at federal taxes using TurboTax.  Per geekette's request, here's a comparison with what HR Block did.
> 
> First, that $360 item on HR Block.  I still have no idea where it came from, and there's nothing corresponding on TT.  However...
> 
> ...



Did you itemize deductions or take the standard deduction in 2013?  If you took the standardized deduction, state tax refunds reported on 1099-G are not reportable on line 10 of the 2014 Form 1040 as taxable income.


----------



## Blues (Mar 14, 2015)

CO skier said:


> Did you itemize deductions or take the standard deduction in 2013?  If you took the standardized deduction, state tax refunds reported on 1099-G are not reportable on line 10 of the 2014 Form 1040 as taxable income.



Itemized, so yes it's reportable income.  But maybe that's a clue.  TurboTax knows I itemized, because I've used it for the last 18 years.  Perhaps HR Block, which I tried for the first time this year, doesn't know how to look at last year's TT file.  Still, if they didn't have the information, the software should have asked.  I consider it an epic fail on the part of HR Block.


----------



## CO skier (Mar 14, 2015)

Blues said:


> Itemized, so yes it's reportable income.  But maybe that's a clue.  TurboTax knows I itemized, because I've used it for the last 18 years.  Perhaps HR Block, which I tried for the first time this year, doesn't know how to look at last year's TT file.  Still, if they didn't have the information, the software should have asked.  I consider it an epic fail on the part of HR Block.



I used the H&R Block Tax Cut Deluxe + State

1099-G income is reported under the "Income" Tab.

The screen to enter this information is titled, "Tell Us About This State or Local 1099-G"

The next screen is, "Determine How Much of Your Refund Is Taxable" with the question, "Did you itemize deductions on your 2013 return?" and a button for 'Yes' or 'No'.

Did you select the 'Yes' button?  If so, the results you obtained from the software about not claiming the tax refund as income due to itemized deductions in 2013 are a mystery.


----------



## GetawaysRus (Mar 14, 2015)

Blues said:


> ....
> At any point in the process of using the software, you should know:
> What's it really asking me, and why?
> What form is it working on?
> ...



I've been using TurboTax for many years, and frequently switch from the Step-by-Step interview mode over to Forms view to check what's going on.  I have the same frustration, but I'm not so sure that this is TurboTax's fault.  The US tax code is incredibly complex.  Especially when I'm entering data from K-1s, or trying to understand the foreign tax credit forms, or dealing with the AMT, it's easy for me to get lost.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 14, 2015)

GetawaysRus said:


> I've been using TurboTax for many years, and frequently switch from the Step-by-Step interview mode over to Forms view to check what's going on.  I have the same frustration, but I'm not so sure that this is TurboTax's fault.  The US tax code is incredibly complex.  Especially when I'm entering data from K-1s, or trying to understand the foreign tax credit forms, or dealing with the AMT, it's easy for me to get lost.



Could be partially Turbo Tax's fault. I would suspect that Intuit lobbies lawmakers to keep the tax code complex so they can continue to sell their product to make it simple for us.


----------



## Talent312 (Mar 14, 2015)

tompalm said:


> I have been using TT since 1992 when I had a DOS operating system on my 386 PC...



I started using TT for DOS in 1987 on an IBM PC-AT.
In the last few years, I've become a devotee of TaxAct, which had it's own entanglement with Intuit...

TaxAct traces its origins to Personal Tax Edge by Parsons Technology.  Intuit acquired Parsons in 1994 and killed the program. However, in 1998, former employees who had worked on Tax Edge brought it back under the name "TaxAct." It's is now owned by the same company that owns the websites, "Monoprice" and "How Stuff Works."


----------



## chunkygal (Mar 15, 2015)

I have used turbotax for years and yes it has a few glitches, but I have always found them responsive and helpful. Can't say as much for the irs. 
It is funny to me that those of us who probably bought timeshares from developers worry about 69 v 99 for tax filing!

But after reading this, I may try tax act next year. 

We have 2 businesses,rental property and credits for unreimbursed reservist expenses, all of which I find turbotax handles well.

It would be interesting to see and article where someone took the same info, did all three systems, or even threw in an acct and see if they were the same or different results.

I am going to call and get my $25 refund and put it towards my maintenance fees!


----------



## bogey21 (Mar 15, 2015)

tompalm said:


> I have been using TT since 1992 when I had a DOS operating system on my 386 PC, or before windows was being installed on computers.



I'm in the same boat as you and have used Turbo Tax successfully ever since.  This year I used HR Block for my Son's return as the income cut-off for free filing worked better for him with HR Block.  Overall I found HR Block a little less tedious.

George


----------



## WinniWoman (Mar 15, 2015)

I just submitted our return yesterday via Tax Act Deluxe. $13.99 total fee for state and federal. Glad to get it over with.:whoopie:


----------



## rapmarks (Mar 15, 2015)

I have completed my taxes, but a lot of capitol gains distributions shot my income way up, into the alternate minimum tax, the foreign tax credit etc.  I owe a lot of money, don't entirely feel comfortable with the two tax forms, the amt and the foreign tax credit.  my only alterative is to bring my return to a tax accountant and see if they match.


----------



## geekette (Mar 16, 2015)

rapmarks said:


> I have completed my taxes, but a lot of capitol gains distributions shot my income way up, into the alternate minimum tax, the foreign tax credit etc.  I owe a lot of money, don't entirely feel comfortable with the two tax forms, the amt and the foreign tax credit.  my only alterative is to bring my return to a tax accountant and see if they match.



Make sure your cost basis is correct on those gains, you might uncover a loss to help offset.  Especially if you imported vs put in by hand, check those numbers.

Also be sure you don't have a loss from last year that you can carry forward.

And of course, hunt for more deductions!!

Good luck!!


----------



## tante (Mar 16, 2015)

rapmarks said:


> I have completed my taxes, but a lot of capitol gains distributions shot my income way up, into the alternate minimum tax, the foreign tax credit etc.  I owe a lot of money, don't entirely feel comfortable with the two tax forms, the amt and the foreign tax credit.  my only alterative is to bring my return to a tax accountant and see if they match.



You can also try taxact to see how it works out.


----------



## rapmarks (Mar 16, 2015)

unfortunately, I can't itemize this year, so there are no more deductions.  I have gone over with broker, we searched for losses last fall, no losses to take.  and the gains are correct much to my shock.


----------



## bogey21 (Mar 16, 2015)

I have no proof of this but I believe that once you pass all the Error Checks; E File your Return; and the IRS accepts it; the probability of an Audit is significantly diminished.  In other words  I believe that once your Return gets into the System that is the end of it unless you have something very significant that the IRS Computer System identifies.

George


----------



## WinniWoman (Mar 16, 2015)

bogey21 said:


> I have no proof of this but I believe that once you pass all the Error Checks; E File your Return; and the IRS accepts it; the probability of an Audit is significantly diminished.  In other words  I believe that once your Return gets into the System that is the end of it unless you have something very significant that the IRS Computer System identifies.
> 
> George



There was a mistake on my state tax return one time, having to do with a college 529 plan and I was sent a letter almost a year later I believe by the state. I checked my return and sure enough they were correct and I owed them another $100. So- it can go through with no problems and then later be screened for discrepancies.


----------



## geekette (Mar 16, 2015)

mpumilia said:


> There was a mistake on my state tax return one time, having to do with a college 529 plan and I was sent a letter almost a year later I believe by the state. I checked my return and sure enough they were correct and I owed them another $100. So- it can go through with no problems and then later be screened for discrepancies.



Not the same as an audit.  

There have been times I've made mistakes and received a letter of explanation but that is a tiny matter compared to their launching the anal probe-  er, Audit.


----------



## Talent312 (Mar 16, 2015)

A relative one filed a 1040 and Quarterly Estimated Tax, using a single check to pay both.
... Not a good idea. IRS 'puters may be good at catching math errors; not good at reading minds.
.


----------



## rapmarks (Mar 20, 2015)

just filed with a big amount of taxes due.   turbo tax wants me to pay 110% thru quarterly payments.  I thought you only had to pay 96%.

I plan to have the maximum withheld from our MRD's and send one quarterly payment in addition, but I do not expect to have the capitol gain distributions and gains again.  I expect topay a lot less tax next year.


----------



## linsj (Mar 20, 2015)

rapmarks said:


> just filed with a big amount of taxes due.   turbo tax wants me to pay 110% thru quarterly payments.  I thought you only had to pay 96%.



The IRS rule is 100% of this year's taxes. Otherwise, there's a penalty and back interest. I've been filing estimated taxes for decades without knowing how much I'll make or how many deductions I'll have for my business, so I pay this way.


----------

